# Does the Oil-Filter have an expired date?



## Der Passat (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,everybody, here has a question about the oil filter titled above and detailed as follows:
On Sep. 28,2010,I went an official repair shop to change the engine oil for my Passat B6. At the mean time, I also replace the oilfilter by a new one and on the package of the new one printed "Expired Date: 08 APR 2010".I wanna know does the oilfilter really have an expired date?What will it happen if I use an expired oilfilter?
Anybody knows the answers? THX!


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

No an oil filter does not have an expiration date. A product may have an expiration date for stocking purposes to make sure stock is rotated, i.e. FIFO, but as far as use, no a filter does not have an expiration date.


----------



## Der Passat (Sep 21, 2010)

TechMeister said:


> No an oil filter does not have an expiration date. A product may have an expiration date for stocking purposes to make sure stock is rotated, i.e. FIFO, but as far as use, no a filter does not have an expiration date.


THX For the reply, then what will it happen if I use an expired filter? Engine Damage?


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

If it starts to smell funny or the dog starts begging, it's time to toss it out. 


:sly:


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

They last longer if you freeze them.


----------



## toddwarrix (Oct 12, 2010)

i dehydrate mine...:laugh:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

vacuum packing, now thats the way to do it! 

i like to vacuum pack a fuel filter and oil filter together in one package that way you are never stranded.. 

just as fresh as the day you packed them!!!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

According to AudiassA4 they don't even expire when you use them!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## yarrick22 (Dec 7, 2008)

gehr said:


> According to AudiassA4 they don't even expire when you use them!!!!! :laugh:


 just be sure to flip it so that you can use the other side of the filter


----------

